# Deck staining with on combination of old and new boards.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Big mistake to try and stain new pressure treated wood, It needs to dry out first.
Seal it to soon and the stain can not be soaked in and it will seal in the moisture.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

About the only way you can hope to even out the color is to apply a SOLID color deck stain. It's not the ultimate solution, but if you want all boards to look the same that's about the only option you have. There are solid stains that work fairly well for decks........I have used Deckscapes from Sherwin Williams with some success. The rule of thumb is to use SEMI-transparent stain for decks but in your case that's not going to work.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Big mistake to try and stain new pressure treated wood, It needs to dry out first.
> Seal it to soon and the stain can not be soaked in and it will seal in the moisture.


OP did not state dealing with PT.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> About the only way you can hope to even out the color is to apply a SOLID color deck stain. It's not the ultimate solution, but if you want all boards to look the same that's about the only option you have. There are solid stains that work fairly well for decks........I have used Deckscapes from Sherwin Williams with some success. The rule of thumb is to use SEMI-transparent stain for decks but in your case that's not going to work.


I agree, indoors or out trying to match existing stained wood to new is a challenge with anything semi-transparent. That said, you might try a gallon of something that might bring the new wood close to the old. Even going a darker shade now will never get the new wood and old to blend perfectly. If what you are dealing with is a patch to one section of the deck, this could never look right. 

Indoors, mixed woods, especially in exotic recycle South American and Indonesian hardwood blends, is the look to have! I have to say, some of the floors I specified before taken out of the race do look rather spectacular, mis-matched in color though they may seem at first. 

I have never liked using solid color stain products on deck surfaces. The only solid color deck stain I ever attempted to use on a horizontal deck surface was the stuff from MAB. Sherwin Williams bought the company a few years back and I hope some of the great MAB formulas with it. 

Do know the more pigment you rely on in a deck stain the more regularly and attentively you should expect to have to maintain it. 

You mentioned you could live with a sealer. Whatever you do, do not use something like Thompson's or your nightmares now will seem small in no time. Thompson's is a liquid wax based product.


----------



## vldoo (May 25, 2012)

Thank you for all of the replies!


----------

